
Apple Store leaks 4.7-inch ‘iPhone SE’ name - Tomte
https://9to5mac.com/2020/04/02/exclusive-iphone-9-launch-imminent-2020-iphone-se-in-red-white-and-black/
======
dijit
There are two markets I see:

1) 4" phone users who have no viable option, even in Android-land.

2) Price sensitive users who want something to get them in to the eco-system.

Apples problem is conflating the latter with the former, they see iPhone SE
sales booming and consider that it must be because they need a good entry
level low cost phone, then the iPhone 8 and iPhone XR comes out to lackluster
sales[0][1].

So they re-release the iPhone SE and sales boom again[2].

Apple, I don't care what it costs, I do not want a phone that is not operable
with one hand. I'm a guy (with relatively petite hands) but I can't imagine
how it is for girls. The idea that I have to stop what I'm doing to interact
with my phone (putting coffee down or whatever) is stupid.

Technology is a tool it does not need to engulf my life, it should be able to
be as discrete as needed.

[0]: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2017/10/23/why-is-
anyone...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2017/10/23/why-is-anyone-
surprised-by-poor-iphone-8-sales/)

[1]: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/01/09/apple-
iph...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/01/09/apple-iphone-xr-
sales-cut-drop-supplier-revenue-warning-services/#a6c66a6241c1)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19479636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19479636)

~~~
hamilyon2
Xperia XZ2 compact is small enough and powerful enough to be considered as
iPhone SE replacement

~~~
dijit
Sadly that is already multiple years old (2, at this point) which makes it
only 1 year younger than the iPhone SE (And the SE is actually more powerful
based on benchmarks).

I don't want to go into "who supports hardware longer" or "how long phones
last" but I don't think this is a true successor.

------
qzw
The price point is nice, but my wife, who is holding on to her SE for dear
life, will be disappointed in the increase in size. I still think if Apple had
made an SE 2 with a 4.7" all-screen phone, which would be closer to the
dimensions of the original SE, they would've made a lot of people very happy.

~~~
ido
As a former SE user (used it for a couple years till the it was too
bent/damaged to repair) my problem was that increasingly newer apps are made
for larger phones & if you don't have a 20 year old's eyesight the screen is
too small for comfort sometimes.

~~~
nemetroid
"Accept our cookies" popups taller than the screen (and with scrolling
disabled), such that you can't press OK, are getting increasingly more common.

~~~
throwanem
I always appreciate them telling me not to waste my time with them, that way.

------
battery_cowboy
> Apple was planning to price the new model from $399

I've been wanting to get off "Google play services" and into a smaller,
cheaper phone. I don't need the huge screen and tons of features like my Pixel
2 XL has, I just need a phone, messaging, maps, and sometimes the internet to
pay bills and 400 bucks is a pretty good price for a few years of that vs. I
think I paid 1200 for my Pixel 2 XL (and the same for my wife!). With this, I
could get one for each of us and a spare for the same price as a single phone
and lose the Google privacy-ending bullshit at the same time.

~~~
bebna
U know that especially pixel phones can be unlocked[0] for alternative roms
without google?

Alternatively you can debloat an android with a desktop thanks to adb, when
you don't want to unlock and reset your phone for a new rom.

There are already enough open source alternatives to replace Google software
from android phones. Even some who replace Google play services for the apps
that need it, while only having minimal contact with Google servers.

Especially with your needs it is really easy to go Google free on the phone
you already own. In any other place I would think you just don't know better,
but here it just sounds like an excuse.

[0] [https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel-2-xl/how-to](https://forum.xda-
developers.com/pixel-2-xl/how-to)

~~~
pzmarzly
I lived without Google Play Services on Android for 3 years before moving to
iOS, and while it was a decent experience when all you need is a tiny computer
(web browsing, videos via VLC and NewPipe), it lacked what one would expect of
smartphone (no location services augmenting GPS, no mobile banking, most chat
apps were broken in some way) and even „dumb” phones (the custom ROM I used
had a bug where it often wouldn’t let me hear anything in an incoming call,
probably something with VoLTE, but I don’t recall whether I ever fixed it).
The iPhone is a complete opposite - multimedia and web browsing sucks, but
GPS, permission model and Apple Pay are executed nicely.

~~~
battery_cowboy
> multimedia and web browsing sucks, but GPS, permission model and Apple Pay
> are executed nicely

Just what I wanted.

------
moltar
I want the original SE form factor dammit

------
gentleman11
I wish companies would use descriptive names for their products. The iPhone
X/XR/SR/SE lineup names are just gibberish

~~~
alpaca128
It feels like Apple product naming gets closer and closer to the confusion
known from other manufacturers. Back then it was just the iPhone with an
incrementing number afterwards. Now we get 2 different iPhone generations(8
and X) launched at the same time with a gap inbetween, and additional letter
combinations afterwards with unknown meanings. What does XR mean and what XS?
No idea, but those two letters cost extra.

~~~
s1t5
> Back then it was just the iPhone with an incrementing number afterwards.

I just had to look this up - the _only_ actual increment in version numbers
was iPhone 8 following iPhone 7. And even that counts just barely considering
that they released iPhone X a month after 8.

I agree with your feeling on the confusing product line though - it mostly
comes from very similar models being released at the same time which wasn't
the case in the past.

~~~
jorvi
That's just patently false.

You have iPhone 3G > iPhone 3GS > iPhone 4 > iPhone 4S > iPhone 5 > iPhone 5S
> iPhone 6 & Plus > iPhone 6S & 6S Plus > iPhone 7 & 7 Plus so the naming
scheme was consistent for a very long time. The iPhone 8 & 8 Plus actually
broke the $N > $NS cadence.

~~~
s1t5
Incrementing a number means increasing it, usually by a fixed amount (in this
case 1). That's the context in which 7 to 8 is the only increment.

------
drusepth
This looks potentially very interesting. I haven't been following leaks and
the article doesn't mention: will this model sport a headphone jack?

~~~
sq_
Definitely interesting. I'm personally happy with my more recent iPhone, but I
know a ton of people who wish their 6s would last forever because of the size
and the headphone jack. I think most of them would upgrade if this were
available at the mentioned $350-400 price range.

~~~
jlgaddis
I've been holding on to my 6s and planned to as long as possible but, at that
price point, I think I'd probably go ahead and upgrade to one of these.

~~~
sq_
Absolutely. I had a 6s until last October, and I would definitely have
considered this strongly over the 11 or 11 Pro. Getting the newer CPU in a
package still roughly palm-sized would be awesome.

------
jventura
I guess it will sell well although I still prefer my 5S's (or the current SE)
size..

~~~
zelos
I've been clinging onto my SE, but I think I'm grudgingly accepting that the
form factor is too small. Maybe I'm just getting old and need things bigger so
I can see them.

~~~
prvc
It only seems that way because currently, everything is designed for a larger
screen size.

------
kdtsh
Ill keep my SE until Apple stops supporting it (which I believe it’s supposed
to once iOS 14 comes out), and at that point this new device looks like the
natural progression unless I can find a modern iPhone which is cheaper.

I like the size of the SE a lot, but it’s still an anomaly today - e.g. when I
play my Switch, I go back to my phone and it feels weirdly small. I’ll get
used to having a bigger phone. I won’t get used to buying a phone which is
more expensive than my computer though, so whether I end up getting an SE 2
really just depends on if I can find a cheaper refurbished XR/XS.

Ive got a pretty hard price limit on devices which has been drilled into me.
There’s no way I can see myself spending more than $1000 on a computer or $500
on a phone. This means I end up with a 2-3 year old refurbished model most of
the time, but that’s been working out fine for me for years now, so I’ll keep
at it until I’ve got a good reason to change my behaviour.

------
tantalor
Nowhere does this article say "4.7-inch"

~~~
HumblyTossed
No, but everyone is pretty sure it will be that size.

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/2/21206497/iphone-
se-9-name-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/2/21206497/iphone-
se-9-name-4-7-inch-2020-store-leak)

------
limograf
Oooh. I might actually buy an iPhone from Apple this year instead of from the
used stock of random phone companies. I think giffgaff is only down to third
class condition SEs so this is good news! My hands are just too little for the
new phones.

Google maps is fairly unusable on the SE because they've covered the actual
map with so much junk you can't see where you are or where you're going, but
everything else works fine for me. And there are other maps. That's honestly
the only app I can think of that is properly broken. I'm probably the phone
equivalent of the recalcitrant IE user but I'm sticking with the small size
phone for as long as pos!

------
yodsanklai
I'd really like to have a smaller phone but the lack of a second sim in iphone
is a deal breaker. I don't know how iphone users do when they travel to
foreign countries. One particular use case that I have is: get 4g from my
foreign sim, and get authentication codes from my bank from my home sim to
validate some purchase.

~~~
bhaak
> I don't know how iphone users do when they travel to foreign countries

The snarky answer is "Americans and Japanese don't leave their country and
Europeans have essentially free roaming in Europe."

But I can buy roaming packages for almost every country in the world from my
provider. That's what I do now instead of getting a SIM from the country I
travel to. I used to do that but it was too much of a hassle for the handful
of weeks per year I might be abroad.

Another option is to use one of your old phones with a local SIM.

~~~
yodsanklai
> I can buy roaming packages for almost every country in the world from my
> provider.

At least for me (european), roaming packages are much more expensive than
local sims. Nowadays, I just get a $10 to $50 sim at the airport right after
exiting the plane, and that covers all my need for a few weeks. A few years
ago, I thought dual sim was a gadget, but I couldn't do without now .

------
rusk
This is up on the apple web site now
[https://www.apple.com/ie/iphone/compare/](https://www.apple.com/ie/iphone/compare/)

------
stephc_int13
I don't care about the price, I won't buy a new iOS devices until I can use it
with one hand. And I care more about the headphone jack than the waterproof
feature.

~~~
AnonC
The headphone jack is not coming back to iPhones, ever. Apple is quite focused
(stubborn?) on such changes, forging a future and sticking to it (almost all
the time).

------
imagetic
I love my iPhone SE. I'd buy two to horde them if that was an option. Not
particularly excited about having to move up a size.

~~~
OrangeMango
My wife prefers the SE as well, and I got a couple spares by offering whatever
the trade-in value was plus $10 or $20 for great condition phones.

You might be able to still find some and at this point they'll only cost you
$50 or less.

------
OwnsE
I'm mostly excited for the product pages as Apple has some good ones

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/2/21206497/iphone-
se-9-name-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/2/21206497/iphone-
se-9-name-4-7-inch-2020-store-leak), which points to this.

------
poarneemn123
Nice, time to say goodbye to Google

------
corentin88
> Based on the new information 9to5Mac has learned, Apple will simply call the
> new entry-level model “iPhone SE” while referencing the new hardware as the
> 2020 version.

Sounds like an April fool’s to me

